
China Bans Internet News Reporting as Media Crackdown Widens - eplanit
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-25/china-slaps-ban-on-internet-news-reporting-as-crackdown-tightens
======
mark_l_watson
Not good news at all. My strong wish is that China, the USA (my country!), and
Russia all 'do well' economically and not do poor judgement things like
stripping citizens' rights and instigate military conflicts. This wish is for
selfish reasons since there is probably more chance of a major war now than
anytime in the recent past. History shows that when things go bad, governments
tend to act badly. My country faces some real economic challenges which is why
I think we are starting to act more aggressively internationally.

